# coolcam



## dicy (May 24, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://wavelit.com/index.php?view=EaglesNestLive">http://wavelit.com/index.php?view=EaglesNestLive</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Lexi (May 24, 2008)

for some reason the video isnt showing up for me


----------



## Brad2bw (May 24, 2008)

Me either??


----------



## Mvskokee (May 24, 2008)

me either


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 24, 2008)

Where's this supposed to be at/ this is really tight


----------



## PuffDragon (May 24, 2008)

Works for me! Awesome....I'll be checking back and watching again.

Try using Internet Explorer instead, if your using Firefox for those of you who can't see it.


----------



## Mvskokee (May 24, 2008)

i am using ie


----------



## Brad2bw (May 24, 2008)

Me 2.


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 24, 2008)

I wanna see mama and papa eagle. lol


----------



## lizardboy101 (May 24, 2008)

speak of the devil


----------



## Mike (May 25, 2008)

works fine for me.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 25, 2008)

Wildlife voyeurism at its finest. LOL


----------



## Lexi (May 25, 2008)

this is so cool...is it really live feed?


----------



## DZLife (May 25, 2008)

WOW! I've seen many live webcams, but this is in my top 3! 
fyi, my number one was a live feed in a waterway up in the northern hemisphere....right where the Orcas spend time! Unfortunately, funding ran low, and the underwater cam went down. They have recently re-opened the audio feed, but no video 

Nice find!


----------



## dicy (May 26, 2008)

i used to watch humming birds and africam but saw this one and i thougth it was funny ennuf to post


----------

